# 2012-2013 LUNKER BASS TOURNAMENT TRAIL Schedule - Allatoona



## Rick_Shoup (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey everyone,
fishing season is here! 
Just a heads-up on the Lunker Bass Trail at Allatoona.

The 2012-2013 Lunker Bass Team Tournament Trail is as follows:

Where: Galt's Ferry Landing, Lake Allatoona 
Time: Safelight to 3p.m.
Cost: $50.00 per boat plus optional $10.00 BIG FISH (pay at ramp)
Payback: 1 in 5 boats with $10.00 per entry going toward the End Of Year Classic.
Standard Rules Apply: Spotted & largemouth bass 12 inch length limit, 0.25lb. penalty for dead fish, disqualification if you are late.

Payback Example (1 in 5 boats based on 20 boat field): 
1st place - $400.00 
2nd place - $200.00 
3rd place - $125.00 
4th place - $75.00 
Big Fish - $ optional ??? 
Classic Fund: $200.00 
Total Moneys Collected (20 boat field): $1,000.00 
Classic Fund:                                    -  $200.00
Tournament payout:                                 $800.00

*Top 10 point leaders qualify for Classic with no entry fee. If you fish 5 of the 8 tournaments you may fish the Classic with an entry fee of $100.00. 

2012/2013 Tournament Schedule: 
Sept. 29, 2012        
Oct. 20, 2012          
Nov. 24, 2012         
Dec. 15, 2012         
Jan. 5, 2013                               
Feb. 23, 2013    
Mar. 16, 2013
Apr. 6, 2013
May 4, 2013 ***Classic***   

For questions please contact Bill Mosher (Director) cell#706-409-2730.

See ya'll on Saturday, September 29th!
Rick


----------



## Rick_Shoup (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello everyone! 
Saturday is approaching fast and we're expecting a great turn out for the first Lunker Bass Trail tournament.

Some additional information anglers need to be aware of:

* Please arrive at the ramp EARLY (every team will recieve a packet which includes the schedule, payouts, etc. Also, every angler will be required to sign a waiver releasing Lunker Bass Trail and its event coordinators of any and all liabilities). 

* We will have a pre-tournament meeting at 6:30am.

* Please launch your boat EARLY---we will not wait for you to launch your boat before we blast-off. We are expecting a blast-off time of approx. 7:10am to 7:15am.

* Teams will be issued a boat# upon entry. All teams must be inside the bouys by 3pm and check-in with the CHECK-IN boat. Teams arriving after 3pm will be disqualified.

We're looking forward to seeing you on Saturday, September 29th!

Thanks,
Rick Shoup


----------

